# Anyone has a Sunkozi (Finch, ON) Puppy?



## amy22

NOpe, I dont but i had to tell your your puppy is soooo cute!!!


----------



## MelMcGarry

What a cutie!


----------



## Luci

A Sunkozi pup is my girl's Daddy. Does that count? Pedigree: Can. CH. Sunkozi Arcane Don't Look Back

Cute little ball of fuzz you have there


----------



## timberwolf

Luci said:


> A Sunkozi pup is my girl's Daddy. Does that count? Pedigree: Can. CH. Sunkozi Arcane Don't Look Back
> 
> Cute little ball of fuzz you have there


I love Boston!!! I would love one of his offspring 

Lolo - what a sweetheart you have there!!
Who are the parents?
And when will we get more pics?


----------



## Lolo2684

Yes it does Boston is my boy's grandfather on his mom's side


----------



## Lolo2684

Hello Timberwolf

His parents are 
CH. Sunnybrae's Da Vinci Code (Leo) and Ambertru Guess who's Sunkozi (Guess)

Here are picture I took today


----------



## mygoldenboys

So cute! I love all his fuzzy hair.


----------



## Braccarius

Harley is a Boston baby. So, I am a 2nd generation Sunkozi.


----------



## Riley's Mom

Lolo2684 said:


> Hello Timberwolf
> 
> His parents are
> CH. Sunnybrae's Da Vinci Code (Leo) and Ambertru Guess who's Sunkozi (Guess)
> 
> Here are picture I took today


Leo is my Rileys's nephew. Also I know Leo's dad Luke. You have a very nice puppy!


----------



## Lolo2684

Thats great!! Theyre related.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Our Oliver is a second generation Sunkozi. Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## arcane

Hi I own BOSTON! so your baby is a Guess son!  he is very cute! Welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolo2684

Thanks! hes already 5 months old....He looks very much like his grandfather!


----------



## Jasper11

My 8 weeks old puppy is also a pup from Leo. 

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Miss Polly

Lolo2684 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering whether there's any other parents of a Sunkozi Golden?


I have a girl born in May of 2003.
She is the best dog I've ever had for a friend!


----------



## arcane

I will be leasing Guess for a summer litter bred back to Leo cant wait for these cuties


----------



## manon

Hello,
We are looking to get a puppy from Sunkozi (Finch). Were you happy with the breeder and your puppy? Would you recommend the place?

Thanks


----------



## LynnC

manon said:


> Hello,
> We are looking to get a puppy from Sunkozi (Finch). Were you happy with the breeder and your puppy? Would you recommend the place?
> 
> Thanks


I sent you a PM


----------



## manon

*puppy from Sunkozi*

Hello,
I know that this post is dated 2011 but I am a new member and I was looking and found that post. We are looking at getting a puppy from Sukozi and was wondering if you were pleased with the breeder and how was your dog doing.
Hope to hear from you.
Thank you


----------



## CarlysMom

We have a sunkozi puppy, she's amazing and the breeder is wonderful


----------

